

Color blind people see color for the first time - taylorling
http://www.valsparcolorforall.com/

======
psgbg
Can someone explain how this works? As far I understand the glasses contain a
filter for each lens.

So if a completely colour blind (who can't tell any colour just brightness)
will see the filtered image, but that image should be like subtle a change in
the depth.

Sounds a little weird to me.

~~~
beagle3
Real world color is not actually 3 channels. It's an infinite number of
channels (not all equally informative, of course - we've evolved to see 3 of
the most informative ones as far as humans living in nature is concerned).
Healthy people see only 3 channels[1], which are usually referred to as "X",
"Y", and "Z", but which can quite faithfully be represented with additive
combinations of Red, Green and Blue .. RGB (as done in CRTs and DLP projects,
and individual LEDs) - or subtractive combinations of Cyan, Meganta and Yellow
.. CMY, as done in print[0] and on LCD screens.

Color blind people see two channels (different causes for color blindness
select different channels). Very few people can see 4 daylight channels
(google "tetrachromat"). IIRC there is also a one-channel color blindness (at
least theoretically) but it is ultra rare.

Now, what these glasses probably do (video won't work for me, can't see if
they give a description), is that the filters make sure you see three
different channels among your 4 input ones (2 eyes * 2 channels). It doesn't
necessarily give a depth effect - more like a semi-transparent overlay saying
"this greenred here is actually green" or "this greenred here is actually
red".

And, yes - these filters necessarily select one (or two) channels which normal
people can't actually see.

[0] In print you also add a Black (K) because it makes life easier, and
because CMY subtraction dynamic range is harder to get right.

[1] there's another channel for darkness optimized for moonlight, which is not
one of the daylight three.

~~~
agumonkey
So, so... our color system is, pardon my maths, some kind of simplified
Fourier encoding of the frequencies (real) into a finite number of fixed
frequency component ?

~~~
beagle3
It's just a 3-d subspace of the continuous (infinite dimensional) input space.
If you start in the em frequency domain (which is the only sensible thing to
do) nothing is cyclic, so it is not customary to call them Fourier
coefficients - but I think you got the concept.

~~~
agumonkey
A tiny bit. From the point of view of my ignorance I'm still thinking you
might troll me :)

